# Reptile Radiators



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi folks, looking for some advice regarding reptile rads, I have a friend who said they are fantastic, just wanted to see what you thought of them and which makes you have used and recommend ? I have seen the Habistat Reptile Radiator, 75W at about £50. 
Cheers
Laurie


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is the review page.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/compare-heating/Habistat-Reptile-Radiator-75W/reviews/

they are good if your viv has low headroom but remember they still need a cage. 

They are around the £50 mark wherever you go

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------

